# Cw45



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I was introduced to the Kahr CW45 yesterday and am curious to hear from anyone who has owned one for a period of time. I have my heart set on adding a 45 ACP to my arsenal and using it for concealed carry. From what I've seen of it, it would certainly fit the bill if it is reliable and shoots straight. What does anyone think/know? Thanks.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have not had mine very long. Bought it used so don't know how many rounds have been through it. Very dirty when I got it, but it cleaned up nicely. In short, I really like it. I have had it out three times and a buddy of mine once. Probably 200 total rounds. It is very accurate and there has not been a malfunction of any kind since I got it. I have it with me just about every day. Swap it out with my CW9 that I have had longer. Both are really accurate, at least out to 7 yards, with the CW45 having a slight edge. Easy to take down and re-assemble, also. Don't know how it is going to hold up long term, but it's great so far. The only draw back so far is the cost of extra mags. and the CW series only come with one.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input, GJ. I posted the identical question on several forums and have receive similar input from all who have responded. I'm going to wait a while before making my decision but I'm getting a lot closer thanks to folks like you.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've owned a PM40 in the past. It was a very good little gun. I sold it when I dropped the 40 platform. I'd buy another Kahr, if they were closer in cost to other quality guns... I think they are quality, but over priced.

JW


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I've owned a PM40 in the past. It was a very good little gun. I sold it when I dropped the 40 platform. I'd buy another Kahr, if they were closer in cost to other quality guns... I think they are quality, but over priced.
> 
> JW


I'm looking at the CW45 at my LGS for $410. That seems pretty reasonable to me considering a G36 will cost me almost $100 more.


----------



## sstoots (Aug 24, 2008)

*Kahr CW45*

I picked up my CW45 last Saturday. Went to the range and shot 50 rounds.
I was generally pleased at the accuracy. I'm not a great shot, but I shot
just as well (or as bad!) as I generally do with a SIG P220. I didn't feel that
the recoil was any more substantial that the SIG.

I did have three occasions when a spent shell wouldn't eject. I also had
four instances of magazine misfeed. I say misfeed because I still had three
rounds in the magazine yet the rounds were chambered. In other words, I shot three rounds in succession and then 4th round (of six) did not chamber.
I was shooting Winchester 230 grain 45 ACP ammo.

I know Kahr places great emphasis on th 200 round break-in period. I know that some owners report that the action needs routine lubing. I will be back at the range this coming weekend and we will see if the next 150 rounds result in better pistol mechanical performance.


----------



## ifilef (Aug 19, 2008)

If you reload, then the CW series is great with the standard rifling.


----------



## ifilef (Aug 19, 2008)

sstoots said:


> I picked up my CW45 last Saturday. I know Kahr places great emphasis on th 200 round break-in period. I know that some owners report that the action needs routine lubing. I will be back at the range this coming weekend and we will see if the next 150 rounds result in better pistol mechanical performance.


You should really reserve any judgment on the firearm until that break-in period has been exceeded. And try lubing it with synthetic oil. I use Mobil 1 15W/30 (from Wal-Mart) because I haven't been able to locate 20W/50.


----------



## been there (Aug 27, 2008)

The main reason I bought my CW45 was the size. Right off the bat, I had some functioning problems with it. It would routinely fail to eject the last round, and the slide wouldn't lock to the rear. That would result in the last casing being stuck between the breach of the barrel and the slide. This made a quick reload very difficult. I contacted Kahr (great people) and they had me send it back for repairs (they paid the shipping). When I got it back, it still did the same thing, but with less frequency. Once again, I sent it back to Kahr and this time they replaced it. The replacement pistol is 100% reliable and the accuracy is excellent. I've put about 800 rounds through it so far without a single problem. If my replacement pistol is idicative of the current line, I'd have absolutely no problems recommending it.


----------



## sstoots (Aug 24, 2008)

*Kahr CW45*

As a follow-up to my last post, I went to the range yesterday and shot around 65 rounds. My experience this time was better than the first 50 rounds I shot the week before; no misfeeds, no failures to eject. I cleaned the pistol after the first range visit and lubed the slide. I didn't disassemble the pistol because I had read that disassembly is a beast; you need three hands! Will likely visit gunstore where I made the purchase and ask him to walk me through the process (I know, there's a video you can watch as well). By the way, not a big Walmart customer, but I went in to buy some ammo on Saturday and bought three 100 rounds boxes of Winchester FMJ
45 ACP 230 grain for $28.99 per box. Best price I've seen anywhere including online.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Disassembly is only a little tough if the takedown pin (slide release) doesn't push out easily. My CW9 pushes right out, the CW45 takes some urging. If you put something between the breechface and chamber to hold the slide out of battery a little bit you can push the pin out by pushing it down on a hard surface. Once it comes out a little bit, you can pull it on out. Do it one time to get the hang of it and you're all set. Just be sure you get it through the hole in the barrel lug when putting it back together.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone make replacement sights for the CW?

I'm looking at trying one, but I ptrefer 3 dot sights, tritium, if possible...

Good reports regarding the break in period. As long as it gets better each time, that's reason enough to keep shooting it!


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a new CW45 on the way. I did a lot of research like you before my purchase. There are always bad things no matter how many god htings people say about a gun. Any gun for that matter. What sold me on the gun was the size. I wanted something to conceal easy. I bought mine from Wrenco Arms online. And the best part?? It comes with a LIFETIME replacement warranty through Davidsons. Wrenco Arms is the only place I found them with the replacement warranty. Can't beat that. If the gun doesn't work properly the send you a new one.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Q!! said:


> I have a new CW45 on the way. I did a lot of research like you before my purchase. There are always bad things no matter how many god htings people say about a gun. Any gun for that matter. What sold me on the gun was the size. I wanted something to conceal easy. I bought mine from Wrenco Arms online. And the best part?? It comes with a LIFETIME replacement warranty through Davidsons. Wrenco Arms is the only place I found them with the replacement warranty. Can't beat that. If the gun doesn't work properly the send you a new one.


That is cool!


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

After much time searching, I think that, in fact, not a soul has aftermarket sights for a CW. It just ain't so...

I'm looking at the P-45 pretty seriously now.

Two mags included, CW has one.
Cleaner finish, CW is boxy.
Sights upgradable, CW is not.
Polywhatchamigger barrel, I don't reload.

I've seen them as low as $500ish.


----------

